# The Perfect, Inexpensive Fur-suit



## oliverrook (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't normally wear fur suits (except at halloween), but I do have a few ideas for them.
Last halloween, I managed to make a moderately skin tight costume out of  some of my clothes. combined with cutting and stiching a few together  for a skin tight mask. I personally think, that making them this way,  could result in a skin tight fur suit, that allows you free movement of  all joints, and perfect use of hands, for not that much work, and at a  low price. For the tail, I have actually also come up with a way that  one could have a movable tail, while concealing how they move it.  Basically, you could either use a pull sting, or high tech method, and  here's how they would work:
Pull string: Basically, there's two strings, and then five strings  coming off, connected to your five toes. Your left foot would control up  and down, and your right foot would control left and right. When you  close your left foot, you could drop the tail downward, thus making it  look like it's sagging. You could close and open you right foot, to make  it look like you're wagging it. There would be a pulley system, that  would have one pulley on each heel, one pulley on the back of each knee  cap, two right on top of your "tail bone", and then a rotated one for  the right foot, and finally, there would be ten pulleys for each along  the tail. To compensate for the moving of the tail in both directions,  or when it would tug on the other when it moves in each direction, there  would be another pulley, and some string, at the base of the tail, that  would pull on the appropriate string to allow enough lag so that the  pulleys wouldn't tug on each other.
Or there's the other method, the "high tech" method.
The "high tech" method, involves mini motors and pressure sensors  attached under the toes. You can pretty much guess how that one would  work.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 14, 2012)

It sounds a little complicated, and there's a lot of potential for it to fail. Presumably you'd be using some type of thin wire, so it can be concealed easily? I would recommend using fishing wire. If you use yarn, then it can stretch and snap. I dunno, have you tested out this string system yet? Built a prototype? As for the skin-tight suit, have you tried looking at morphsuits?


----------



## oliverrook (Feb 14, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> It sounds a little complicated, and there's a lot of potential for it to fail. Presumably you'd be using some type of thin wire, so it can be concealed easily? I would recommend using fishing wire. If you use yarn, then it can stretch and snap. I dunno, have you tested out this string system yet? Built a prototype? As for the skin-tight suit, have you tried looking at morphsuits?


No, I haven't checked out morphsuits. I actually wasn't going to try this, at least not until summer. As I said, I normally don't wear them.
Morphsuits, are they inexpensive? And I was thinking something that actually didn't take up a lot of space, and made it so that it looked like you actually just grew fur, instead of what I normally see, when it seems like you have much thicker skin.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 14, 2012)

Feet, of course, and there was me wondering how holding the controllers in my hands was going to work when I needed them for other stuff.
Take a lot more effort and practice though.


----------



## Deo (Feb 14, 2012)

Sewing a fursuit out of old shirts would be an utter abomination and would look awful as fuck. Fursuits are fursuits because they _are made of faux fur_. No faux fur means it's not a fursuit but some sort of home kludged zentai costume. 

As for the tail, it's already been done and well documented:
http://rarsuit.livejournal.com/44876.html
[video=youtube;I8h-ucaEuyE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I8h-ucaEuyE&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;OiP1n8-IufA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OiP1n8-IufA&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;kbvHUN7oYko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbvHUN7oYko&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## oliverrook (Feb 17, 2012)

Deo said:


> Sewing a fursuit out of old shirts would be an utter abomination and would look awful as fuck. Fursuits are fursuits because they _are made of faux fur_. No faux fur means it's not a fursuit but some sort of home kludged zentai costume.



Actually, I didn't sow together the shirts, I just put them on, and then used a clever method to make it seem seamless (and it worked, too). And I was actually planning to stitch on the fur in patches. I actually only sowed for the mask.
And as for the tails, while they would be much easier to manuver, the downside is you wouldn't be able to conceal it very much. Mine you would be able to conceal entirely. (Although I do think they move more naturally).


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 17, 2012)

sticking fur onto existing clothes does have some potential, I think, as a quick cheating method, but still not that much easier or cheaper than doing it all properly. Only trouble is, if it's skin tight all over, then surely the result would be entirely human in shape, rather than animal-like, which is, I thought rather the point. Then again, what do I know.


----------



## oliverrook (Feb 19, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> sticking fur onto existing clothes does have some potential, I think, as a quick cheating method, but still not that much easier or cheaper than doing it all properly. Only trouble is, if it's skin tight all over, then surely the result would be entirely human in shape, rather than animal-like, which is, I thought rather the point. Then again, what do I know.



While it would come out in human shape, you could morph the fabric with something to change it's shape. Also, for the mask/hood/whatever, I was actually thinking of using a normal mask/hood/whatever, except a bit smaller.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Feb 28, 2012)

It would get really hot, hoter then a regulate fursuit I think, am I right?


----------

